#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  API Technical Data Book

## panos

*API Technical Data Book (ENGLISH UNITS) 6th edition 1997*

This is rather one of the best tools available for property estimation by using hand-calculations !!

The Link comes from FileFactory hosting.



 :Wink:   <a href="**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]] - Chemical Engineering - Technical Data Book - Petroleum Refining.pdf</a><br />See More: API Technical Data Book

----------


## Pericle

thank you very much for this.

----------


## ivanilych

thank you

----------


## SYLVESTER

thanks a lot

----------


## asandro1978

thanks

----------


## paredanil

Thanks, may I have the API???

----------


## robertantoreni

hai plesae give the link for APi  RP 1007 and APi RP 2003

----------


## cudaupro

sorry but link's died  :Frown:

----------

